# Al Jefferson on the block



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

How does this impact us? Would Kahn realistically deal Jefferson to us for Curry? Would you want to see Jefferson on the Knicks?

Link


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> How does this impact us? Would Kahn realistically deal Jefferson to us for Curry? Would you want to see Jefferson on the Knicks?
> 
> Link


If we strike out on LeBron, then I think we should me the deal. D'Antoni's offense seemed to work just fine with a low-post player when we had Zach Randolph. I think that Al Jefferson fills that same role (with defense). I wouldn't let the 265 lbs fool me because the dude is pretty athletic; much moreso than Randolph. The best of all of this is that such a move would open the door to move David Lee for assets. I personally like the idea of moving him to the 76ers for Evan Turner and Elton Brand, should that trade still be available. As much as these trades shoot us in the foot financially, we'd be getting talent and will be able to compete.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sixers are not gonna attach Evan Turner to a Brand deal. No matter bad his contract is.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Sixers are not gonna attach Evan Turner to a Brand deal. No matter bad his contract is.


It remains to be seen. No team that was in position to do so was willing to bite on Brand. Everyone is still waiting to see where the chips fall after LeBron signs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Knicks are gonna strike out in their attempts to get LeBron, Wade, Dirk and Bosh. It's just gonna happen.

I think that in the absolute best-case scenario for the Knicks, they land Amare and Johnson, and manage to deal Curry and Chandler for another good player.

If I were them, I'd go ahead and offer Curry and Chandler to the Wolves right now for Jefferson. It's extremely clear that assets, not money, will attract these FAs. Al Jefferson and Gallinari is much more attractive to these FAs than Gallinari and Chandler. Johnson, Gallinari, Jefferson and Amare is a lineup that would put up a lot of points and make some fans happy again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think that in the absolute best-case scenario for the Knicks, they land Amare and Johnson, and manage to deal Curry and Chandler for another good player.


Speaking of which....

Knicks to go after Johnson and Stoudemire

This is a very smart move by the Knicks. Try to lock up these guys early in order to make yourself more attractive to the big names. They'll have to get creative and use Curry's expiring somehow, though.

If the Hawks want a sign-and-trade, maybe they'll do Curry and Chandler for Johnson. I'm sure they'd just want to deal him for basically nothing to get that big trade exception, but if Johnson and the Knicks won't do that, then taking Curry's expiring as a trade asset would be the next best thing. The Hawks are a team who could really use Al Jefferson on the inside next to Horford.


----------

